# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed [PF / 3.5] Isekai - E6

## Deadguy

Would anyone be interested in running / playing a game within a fantasy setting using the Isekai trope as the premise?

The only difference I'd personally like to see is the world is E6, but the heroes have unlimited gestalt leveling. Basically, can become Fighter 6 / Wizard 6 / Rogue 6.. etc instead of just additional feats, while the world is 'mostly' singular advancement.

----------


## Rokku

So the characters have just gestalted every class?

----------


## truemane

I think they mean that, once you're 6th level, instead of only taking Feats, you can take levels in other classes instead.

----------


## Deadguy

> I think they mean that, once you're 6th level, instead of only taking Feats, you can take levels in other classes instead.


This.  We are still capped at the max stats of 6th level (bab, saves, skills, etc) but gain class abilities as well as feats as if leveling again.

----------


## Lord Foul

Hm.  Maybe if we started already at 6th level (maybe with one gestalt level? Or finding out we can gestalt relatively quickly?) and we still got the +1 to a stat at 4th.

----------


## Palanan

What setting would this be using, and how would the isekai aspect play into it?

And what would be the relative balance of PF and 3.5 material?

----------


## Deadguy

Thats all for a prospective dm to decide.

----------


## Armonia13

I'd definitely be interested in playing.

----------


## Yas392

Tentative interest.

----------


## AvatarVecna

Tentative interest.

----------


## Lord Foul

Also tentative interest

----------


## Deadguy

Still hoping to find a DM for this.

----------


## JNAProductions

Interest, tentatively.

----------


## Amoren

Does sound interesting, sadly don't have the time or motivation to DM anything for the time period myself. So just tentative interest. :P

----------


## Palanan

Keeping the dream alive.

----------


## Nightraiderx

Keeping an eye on this at least.
And would gestalt rules still apply?

Aka if you were wizard 6 and then took a lvl of fighter would your bab and fort save increase?

----------


## truemane

> Keeping an eye on this at least.
> And would gestalt rules still apply?
> 
> Aka if you were wizard 6 and then took a lvl of fighter would your bab and fort save increase?


I don't speak for the thread, but if I were running this, if you were Wizard 6 and you took Fighter 1 as your "7th" level, you basically recalculate your first level, gestalted.

So you'd increase your HP by 6. Gain a Feat and all the Fighter proficiencies. Your BAB would increase by 0.5 and your Fort save would increase by 2.

And so on.

The problem I foresee is that, over time, characters could wind up all looking very similar. So I might get players to agree on themes or niches, and use the gestalting as a method of specialization (rather than everyone just becoming the same sort of generalist).

----------


## JNAProductions

> I don't speak for the thread, but if I were running this, if you were Wizard 6 and you took Fighter 1 as your "7th" level, you basically recalculate your first level, gestalted.
> 
> So you'd increase your HP by 6. Gain a Feat and all the Fighter proficiencies. Your BAB would increase by 0.5 and your Fort save would increase by 2.
> 
> And so on.
> 
> The problem I foresee is that, over time, characters could wind up all looking very similar. So I might get players to agree on themes or niches, and use the gestalting as a method of specialization (rather than everyone just becoming the same sort of generalist).


Chassis-wise, everyone would become pretty similar. Doesn't mean everyone will PLAY the same way.

----------


## Stormwolf69

tentative interest as a player / I don't have time to DM.

----------


## truemane

> Chassis-wise, everyone would become pretty similar. Doesn't mean everyone will PLAY the same way.


For sure. That's a great point. I would make sure to take that into consideration when having the niche/ role/ theme/ motif/ intended archetype conversation.

----------


## Stormwolf69

> The problem I foresee is that, over time, characters could wind up all looking very similar. So I might get players to agree on themes or niches, and use the gestalting as a method of specialization (rather than everyone just becoming the same sort of generalist).




Well in some ways I will disagree that everyone will become some sort of Generalist with gestalt. There are some very good builds in gestalt that are not gestalt at all. Example A Scout/ Ranger build is nothing at all like a Crusader /priest build. For me, I love gestalt to use one line of advancements to add templates like the +1 shadow or race levels for a given build so it is not the same Human build over and over again. With the others going to normal classes. But I admit for Me Min / Maxing the builds are not the most important thing I like to focus on fun and a good RP.

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

> Well in some ways I will disagree that everyone will become some sort of Generalist with gestalt. There are some very good builds in gestalt that are not gestalt at all. Example A Scout/ Ranger build is nothing at all like a Crusader /priest build. For me, I love gestalt to use one line of advancements to add templates like the +1 shadow or race levels for a given build so it is not the same Human build over and over again. With the others going to normal classes. But I admit for Me Min / Maxing the builds are not the most important thing I like to focus on fun and a good RP.


They mean that if the game goes on long enough everyone will eventually have all the exact same class levels... because you can only get to 6 before entering a new class and there's a finite number of classes. Everyone would be a fighter6/wizard6/cleric6/rogue6/barbarian6/etc/etc/etc by the end.

Cheers.

----------


## JNAProductions

> They mean that if the game goes on long enough everyone will eventually have all the exact same class levels... because you can only get to 6 before entering a new class and there's a finite number of classes. Everyone would be a fighter6/wizard6/cleric6/rogue6/barbarian6/etc/etc/etc by the end.
> 
> Cheers.


There are close to a hundred base classes in 3.5 alone.

If the game goes on long enough to have everyone take six levels in each class, I will be astounded and amazed.

----------


## LairdMaon

I'll go ahead and submit interest as a player

----------


## AvatarVecna

> There are close to a hundred base classes in 3.5 alone.
> 
> If the game goes on long enough to have everyone take six levels in each class, I will be astounded and amazed.


Yet to see a pbp game long long enough for 1 lvl up let alone 100

----------


## truemane

All I meant was that it wouldn't take very long before all the PC's have +6 BAB, all good Saves, and probably one of the primary spellcasting progressions. It's hard to give everyone their own sandcastle in a gestalt game.

So, like I said, I'd just make sure that a conversation about everyone's intended niche (narrative and mechanical) is part of the pre-game.

----------


## Nightraiderx

I feel that Pathfinder would offer a lot more class variety considering the amount of ACF's that they have. 

Prestige classes is another interesting point of debate.
At most, you'd only be able to get 1 or 2 levels of a prestige class.

So there might be a case where you could gain lvls in a prestige
Class as a base class feature gain if you already qualify for it when you enter a new 'stalt.

But balance wise might make some classes too strong with the added lvls.


3.P also seems a bit dangerous as well,
Also you could do different XP ratios based on how
High in tier a class is so tier 1/2 would have an XP lag behind tier 3 and so forth and so on.

----------


## HeyHoWhatUpYo

> There are close to a hundred base classes in 3.5 alone.
> 
> If the game goes on long enough to have everyone take six levels in each class, I will be astounded and amazed.


Ok, cool stuff. I'm literally just clarifying what was said.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

I think we can also choose Class Archetypes instead of a new class.

Also, posting Interest as a Player

----------


## redfeline

I could attempt this, as a dm. 

So two random ideas. How would people, (and the op), feel if:       (edit to clarify, I feel some people may read this as pick 1 of the 2, and choose the lesser evil. Remember "I do not like either idea" is a valid answer.)
Idea one we picked two classes and after level 6 gained levels in a new archetype in each with maybe a feat on dead levels.
Idea two "putting on hats" this is the old school rpg system idea of you level up the class on your character and switch in and out of the class as the game goes on. We are entering an antimagic zone, lets all switch from wizard.

Next I want to ask about the Isekai.
Your characters do not know the world, do you the players want to be surprised too?  (Edit: What I am really asking is do you want knowledge of the world in advance to help make your characters, or should I keep my cards by my chest for now.)

Do you want your characters and/or to be self aware of DnD, talking about character levels in game for example? (The second part of this question isn't about the NPCs considering themselves NPCs in a game, to them the world is their reality. The question them sending children to go hunt monsters so they can have max ranks in profession blacksmith as an adult.)

----------


## Nightraiderx

> I could attempt this, as a dm. 
> 
> So two random ideas. How would people, (and the op), feel if:
> Idea one we picked two classes and after level 6 gained levels in a new archetype in each with maybe a feat on dead levels.
> Idea two "putting on hats" this is the old school rpg system idea of you level up the class on your character and switch in and out of the class as the game goes on. We are entering an antimagic zone, lets all switch from wizard.
> 
> Next I want to ask about the Isekai.
> Your character do not know the world, do you they players want to be surprised too?
> Do you want your characters and/or to be self aware of DnD, talking about character levels in game for example?


To the first, the archetype stacking may be more interesting to me than the "many hats"

And the second, maybe a mix between them knowing they are using a system, but the 'game' they played changed drastically
so they can't fully metagame.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

> I could attempt this, as a dm. 
> 
> So two random ideas. How would people, (and the op), feel if:
> Idea one we picked two classes and after level 6 gained levels in a new archetype in each with maybe a feat on dead levels.
> Idea two "putting on hats" this is the old school rpg system idea of you level up the class on your character and switch in and out of the class as the game goes on. We are entering an antimagic zone, lets all switch from wizard.


Idea #1 appeal to me




> Next I want to ask about the Isekai.
> Your character do not know the world, do you they players want to be surprised too?
> Do you want your characters and/or to be self aware of DnD, talking about character levels in game for example?


Isekai FTW, and Surprised idea

----------


## redfeline

> ...maybe a mix between them knowing they are using a system, but the 'game' they played changed drastically
> so they can't fully metagame.


Just to make sure I understand your suggestion. You would like the players to of been playing DnD or some such and be pulled into the game. So the players know they are in the game but the mechanics are slightly different? I will take that into advisement, and mark you as a vote for PC are aware they are in a game. Would you like the NPC to also be aware?

@Drako
Thank you for the feedback. 

You want to be surprised along with the PC.
Feelings toward a self aware world?


I edited my earlier post to add some clarity. I was distracted when I wrote the original post.

----------


## Nightraiderx

> Just to make sure I understand your suggestion. You would like the players to of been playing DnD or some such and be pulled into the game. So the players know they are in the game but the mechanics are slightly different? I will take that into advisement, and mark you as a vote for PC are aware they are in a game. Would you like the NPC to also be aware?
> 
> @Drako
> Thank you for the feedback. 
> 
> You want to be surprised along with the PC.
> Feelings toward a self aware world?
> 
> 
> I edited my earlier post to add some clarity. I was distracted when I wrote the original post.


Yea, so the game they were playing before was something similar to DnD but not exactly how they entailed.
The only thing that's consistent is the setting, but the NPC's act more realistic obviously so the "talk to NPC to get quest" and other MMO game
rules don't apply there.

The NPC's shouldn't be aware that it's a game, and any mentions of it being a game should just bounce off their heads.

----------


## thethird

> I could attempt this, as a dm. 
> 
> So two random ideas. How would people, (and the op), feel if:       (edit to clarify, I feel some people may read this as pick 1 of the 2, and choose the lesser evil. Remember "I do not like either idea" is a valid answer.)
> Idea one we picked two classes and after level 6 gained levels in a new archetype in each with maybe a feat on dead levels.
> Idea two "putting on hats" this is the old school rpg system idea of you level up the class on your character and switch in and out of the class as the game goes on. We are entering an antimagic zone, lets all switch from wizard.


As to the mechanical side, I think idea one is more appealing to me. I think it has the benefit of giving more focused options, you can do more things at the same time but they aren't that different between themselves. It has the minor quirk of not working too well with classes that don't have archetypes (like 3.5 classes) but there are some general accross the board archetypes in pathfinder that could be an option. As is I think it also makes full casters less appealing (at least for me) as they have less broad (in the sense that they don't give that many new options) archetypes.

You could also start at level 6 and people's statistics wouldn't change that much during the course of the game and would be easier to balance encounters around.




> Next I want to ask about the Isekai.
> Your characters do not know the world, do you the players want to be surprised too?  (Edit: What I am really asking is do you want knowledge of the world in advance to help make your characters, or should I keep my cards by my chest for now.)
> 
> Do you want your characters and/or to be self aware of DnD, talking about character levels in game for example? (The second part of this question isn't about the NPCs considering themselves NPCs in a game, to them the world is their reality. The question them sending children to go hunt monsters so they can have max ranks in profession blacksmith as an adult.)


As to be self aware of dnd... I think that can work either way. It's more of a fluff perspective, some people might enjoy the metagame of talking about levels and stuff. Some others might simply discover things like levels as they go. It doesn't need to be exclusive, or conclusive. For example a "meta"gamer might be surprised when the meta changes (maybe globins are scarier, who knows). Or an idealistic hero might grow jaded and start seeing people as XP bags over time.

That said, I personally would appreciate a pitch sale with the 16 about what the setting says to you. Does it matter to you? Are the PCs in a world that is real to you (the DM) and through you to the NPCs? Or are the PCs in a world that you (the DM) created for entertainment and thus the NPCs are just a medium for that entertainment? How aware are the NPCs of the rules of their reality?

----------


## redfeline

No worries on releasing a big 16 of some fashion. I just want to know what you all want so I can post the info and hopefully not need to edit it.

Currently most people want to start gestalt at level 6, and are warm to the idea of advancing archetypes and not class levels.
Most people do not want the NPC's to be aware of levels and such, and 2 people want the setting to be a surprise 1 does not.

Still hoping to hear from the op on all this.

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

> No worries on releasing a big 16 of some fashion. I just want to know what you all want so I can post the info and hopefully not need to edit it.
> 
> Currently most people want to start gestalt at level 6, and are warm to the idea of advancing archetypes and not class levels.
> Most people do not want the NPC's to be aware of levels and such, and 2 people want the setting to be a surprise 1 does not.
> 
> Still hoping to hear from the op on all this.


I'm Ok to be self aware, I'll be just a matter of how our PC will behave in the world.

----------


## Escheton

*scrubbed*

----------


## Drako_Beoulve

Maybe we can cherry-pick the archetype abilities per level instead of taking the complete archetype?

Also, we obviously ignoring the "this ability replaces that ability" statement, what about the diminishing spellcasting one?

----------


## redfeline

> Maybe we can cherry-pick the archetype abilities per level instead of taking the complete archetype?
> 
> Also, we obviously ignoring the "this ability replaces that ability" statement, what about the diminishing spellcasting one?


I will need to post a 16 of sorts tomorrow. I figured this would of had more buzz by now.

Onto my current plan. You take an achtype it only has abilities at level 2 and at level 6 two abilities. So when we level up you take the new 2nd level ability, no lost features. Next level you take both abilities from level 6. 

After you finish an archtype, you can take a new class the next level effectivly becoming trisalt or another archtype. However you can not take a 4th class on quad with out doing another archtype first.


-the explanation for the skipped dead archtype levels is that, you already have access level 6 abilities so the most you will get is another ability that is around the same power scale. This also encurages archtypes.

-the requirment of archtypes before classes is because they offer the largest set of bonuses and are ultimately the strongest option.

----------


## Deadguy

I like the archetype idea.  I prefer my character to have no knowledge of how the new world works, much like animes of the genre like Shield Hero.

As far as knowledge of gaming, I think having knowledge of fantasy settings and even the trope are easier to integrate, but is the setting going to be an actual game like Sword Art, or just another world based on a fantasy setting?

----------


## thethird

> You take an achtype it only has abilities at level 2 and at level 6 two abilities. So when we level up you take the new 2nd level ability, no lost features. Next level you take both abilities from level 6.


What happens with archetypes that don't have features only at 2nd and 6th? For example an archetype that has abilities at first level?

Perhaps you gan features up to 2nd level and then next level features up to 6th?

----------


## Nightraiderx

> What happens with archetypes that don't have features only at 2nd and 6th? For example an archetype that has abilities at first level?
> 
> Perhaps you gan features up to 2nd level and then next level features up to 6th?


seconding this suggestion otherwise may really restrict stuff that people may want on those off levels instead.

----------


## redfeline

Sorry to confuse you on the archtypes, apparently my explanation was poor. An archtype with abilities on levels 1 and 3 would basicly be considered a 2 level progession. While one with features at all 6 levels would take six level ups to finish. 

This means at all level you gain a feature, no archtype is restricted provided it starts by level 6. It is a players choice if they want a slow archtype that takes 6 levels to finish or to pick up 2 or 3 smaller archtypes.

An archtype that adds something like spells, spheres, or path of war techniques would count on levels those features improve.

----------


## redfeline

Of 16s big and small.

My apologies i am on my phone but having heard from the op, wish to answer questions.

Pathfinder is prefered to dnd, when availible.

Races pick what you want, you gain its abilities but still look human. Your characters should consider themselves humans trapped in another world.

Classes, remeber pathfinder prefered. I am open to about anything 3rd party or even homebrew provided it isnt overpowered by the standards of other players or myself. 

Stealing from JNA, pick 6 attributes from 3 to 18, those are your stats.

Hp max at level 1, half die + 1 after. 

This is a sucked into another world story. You have a life you may or may not want to get back to. You remeber your "past" life. On those lines you were normal, for some reason it bugs me when some ones ordinary life was a hitman or some other absurd thing.

I intend to do a mix of roleplay and combat, no pvp. 

You can pick an alignment. It may not come up but if it does I have the final say on it based on ingame actions. You murdered a town, you are not lawful good.

Charcters know thier new abilities by instinct. In my experince isekai die if it takes to long for characters to roleplay this out.

So level 6 gestalted. 2 traits.

We are using background skills but the must be related to your former lives. So did your character know how to cook?

No starting gear. You have a new body and its naked. That said please put a list of gear you want. I will attempt to put it in yojr path early on. Black powder guns are availible in the setting.

----------

